# yellow reversewing pouter



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

take a look at my yellow .........


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

take a look at the pair


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice looking birds, I didn't think they were a breed you would let out to fly.
Dave


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

they are my favourite.......i dont like them to be caged all day long....thats y i let them to enjoy the environment for a certain tym...it makes me happy to see them happy.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

wow!! good ones


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Nice birds 

I also like the white king in the first picture


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Good looking birds!

How bad are the hawks in your area? You might want to be a bit cautious about letting them out a lot. Maybe once or twice a week.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice birds


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

thanks all of u.....means a lot to me.............


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

Pijlover said:


> Nice birds
> 
> I also like the white king in the first picture


ya i like them also....they were the 1st pair of pigeon i bought when i started this hobby.....but the one u can see...is the female and is very very very aggressive....im still not able to pair her up with the cock.....im really frustrated


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

Gurbir Brar B.C. said:


> Good looking birds!
> 
> How bad are the hawks in your area? You might want to be a bit cautious about letting them out a lot. Maybe once or twice a week.


ya very bad ....one of my female fantail was killed by hawks..when no one was around .....after that incident i never let them out alone......and im now even more cautious....thanks for ur opinion ...i appreciate it


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

Chilangz said:


> wow!! good ones


did u see my black pair....? i bought then when they were about 3 weeks old


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

egpigeon said:


> Nice birds


thanks...did u see the black pair?


----------

